# nxtvepg und Tcl/Tk

## mario88

Habe ein Problem beim Updaten von nxtvepg   :Confused: 

Irgendwie glaubt der, dass auf meiner Maschine Tcl/Tk8.5 installiert ist, in Wahrheit ist aber Tcl/Tk8.4.

```
workstation ~ # equery list tcl

[ Searching for package 'tcl' in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

[I--] [  ] dev-lang/tcl-8.4.18 (0)

workstation ~ # equery list dev-lang/tk

[ Searching for package 'tk' in 'dev-lang' among: ]

 * installed packages

[I--] [  ] dev-lang/tk-8.4.18 (0)
```

Folgender Fehler beim Kompilieren von nxtvepg:

```
i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe -Wall -Wnested-externs -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wno-pointer-sign -I. -I/usr/X11R6/include -Ibuild-i386 -DX11_APP_DEFAULTS=\"/etc/X11/app-defaults/Nxtvepg\" -DTK_LIBRARY_PATH=\"/usr/lib/tk8.5\" -DTCL_LIBRARY_PATH=\"/usr/lib/tcl8.5\" -DUSE_THREADS -DUSE_UTF8 -DXMLTV_OUTPUT_UTF8 -DUSE_XMLTV_IMPORT -DUSE_TTX_GRABBER -DUSE_DAEMON -DEPG_DB_ENV=\"HOME\" -DEPG_DB_DIR=\".nxtvdb\" -Wp,-MMD,build-i386/epgui/epgmain.o.dep.tmp -c -o build-i386/epgui/epgmain.o epgui/epgmain.c

/usr/lib/tcl8.5 is not a valid Tcl/Tk library directory

Check the definitions of TCL_LIBRARY_PATH and TK_LIBRARY_PATH

make: *** [/usr/lib/tcl8.5/tclIndex] Error 1
```

Wie sag ich dem, dass ich Tcl/Tk8.4 installiert habe?

danke im Voraus

----------

## mario88

Dieses Problem scheint gänzlich unbekannt zu sein.

Hab auch im Netz überhaupt nichts zu der Thematik gefunden...

----------

## bell

ich würde die datei /usr/portage/media-tv/nxtvepg/files/nxtvepg-tcl8.5.patch als ursache vermuten.

```
 # select Tcl/Tk version (8.5 recommended due to modernized widget appearence)

-TCL_VER := $(shell echo 'puts [package require Tcl]' | tclsh)

-#TCL_VER = 8.5

+#TCL_VER := $(shell echo 'puts [package require Tcl]' | tclsh)

+TCL_VER = 8.5

```

auf bugs.gentoo.org habe ich einen bug zu nxtvepg gefunden. -nicht ganz dein problem, aber selbe baustelle-

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=212682

ich denke, du musst tcl auf 8.5 aktualisieren, wenn du nxtvepg nutzen willst.

sorry für fehlende gross-kleinschreibung. meine schift-taste geht gerade nicht.

----------

## musv

Ich hatte auch dasselbe Problem. Mittlerweile verwende ich aber nxtvepg gar nicht mehr, da das bei mir sowieso einige Probleme verursacht hatte (Datenbank irgendwas). Außerdem dauert mir der Scan immer zu lange. Sieh Dir mal als Ersatz tvbrowser an. Geht zwar nicht über die TV-Karte, dafür hast du die o.g. Probleme nicht. 

Lösung, soweit ich mich erinnere: 

Schmeiß den nxtvepg-tcl8.5.patch raus und compilier mit der 8.4. Bei mir ist noch immer die 8.4 installiert. Soweit ich das noch zusammenkrieg, hatte ich mit der 8.5 nicht nur mit nxtvepg Probleme.

----------

## mario88

Danke für die Antworten!

@musv

Ich verwende eh auch TV-Browser   :Very Happy: 

Nur wollte ich eben nxtvepg auch in Verbindung mit tvtime eben über die TV-Karte.

Werde es einmal mit deinem Tipp probieren.

thx

----------

## mario88

So, es funktioniert jetzt prinzipiell.

Aber irgendwie bekommt er keine Programminformationen.

Nxtvepgd rennt, tvtime kennts auch, nur steht bei jedem Sender "No programm information available"   :Shocked: 

----------

